# Mangos!!! The Sambos Are Running



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Who's in for Sambos on Saturday morning?

The Sambos have been consistantly running all week at southern Westernport Bay. Fudgie (my latest partner in crime) has been at them 3 times in 7 days bagging fish on evey occasion. Last Saturday he stopped keeping them at 14 and was later smoked by something too big. We hit them together on Sunday and bagged fish again. He hit them today, stopped counting after 12 and later dropped a fish over the side estimated over 55cm.

Thats 3/3. Fudgie and I are launching on Saurday 6am and hoping for 4/4.

pm for details if you don't already know (getting paranoid about stink boats).

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Sound's like a chance with the fly rod Scott. Philip, you in?
Can't make it this Sat, but might be able to do a Sun am if anyone's keen.
I'll PM ya for details


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Arrggghhhh - I can't do it on the weekend - but might try for a fish on Monday


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Flies are tied and PM sent to Scott for launch site


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

yeee haaa, Ive done the gardening, cleaned up the shed, trimmed the trees & done the dishes, the winter work has put plenty of credits in the bank & squizzy's goin fishin. Just sent the pm scott, im in for saturday. Sambos or not, im really loooking forward to a paddle and catching up with some mangoes.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Scott,
Are they on the surface or down deap? Just organising the right flies and line. 
Cheers
Rod


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Go get em gents.

I'm still awol, Mum's real crook, but I'm itching for a fish.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm a maybe for Sun with the RodL session (work Sat)...thanks for the heads up HobieV.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I could maybe do a Sunday morning session if it's happening


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Luke, mate I'm going to make a decision tommorow night (I'm shaking off the horse flu..but keen). RodL's keen too.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Great  I'll watch this space


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Doh I've locked in a super early fish with the Donut slayer and co tomorrow morning, if it gets cancelled i might be very keen Sunday morning.

Milt,


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Dagnabbit... I am full up on events this weekend... i mean i could possibly squeeze in sat morning, but that's really pushing my luck at the moment, specially as i'd have to take the comfy car off the missus...

good luck gents


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

silly question, but one I must ask. What time is the kayak navy heading off to battle the wpb salmon. I plan on getting there at 6


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Rod

We have been trolling soft plastics with light jig heads so they stay up off the reef and weed. They seem to like the shallows and stick to the reef edges but you never know......

Cheers

Scott


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

That'll do Squiz.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Scott. I'll bring the sinking line just in case.
How'd you guys go this morning?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm on for tommorrow morning...see ya down there gents. I may try first light for squid briefly, then chase RodL's coat tails


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry - can't manage a leave pass for tomorrow - have a great day.

I'm going to do my best to sneak out for a fish on Monday morning.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Cmon' guys - Hobie Vic? Poddy Mullet?

Anyone?

I'm dying to read a report!

Don't keep a guy in suspense! :lol:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Eb
On the Saturday, Grant (Hoit) and I met up with the Scott and crew at 6am. Scott and crew managed 2 between them early on but the schools were scattered and not to be seen - thats salmon for ya! Grant managed to troll up a snook which went back. Also caught up with kayakcalan (??) on the water - nice meeting you. Nice day on the water though


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

That's a shame - Sambos are great - but they're also unpredictable. 



How did the Sunday effort go?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Sun crowd missed on the *****'s as well. There was a strong N/E chop to deal with, which would have meant getting blown staright back onto the shore....or skull draggin a fish out with the paddle a bit wider to reel him in (unless they were on the backside). But a quick look by RodL, Glen and myself didn't reveal any *****'s anyways. A first up jig for squid was successful, and a snook also came aboard...but all in all the wind was uglier than any Hobie salesman I've met (and gaining strength). By 10am we were all offwater


----------



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

Unfortunately not a lot of fish on the Saturday. Did manage a few small fish - but all went back in.
I also caught one of these... can anyone tell me what it is?

It was good to meet a few new AKFF members also! ..hi Philip. 

Regards,
-Cal


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes it was very quiet from all accounts all over the bay on Saturday, we only managed a few small flatty but only just. Give the bay another 4-5 weeks to warm up and it will be a cracker. We sounded up lots of arches and some massive schools of bait fish around P2 and on the drift to williamstown.

Milt,


----------

